# Paint colors for fireplace brick and more?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not going to find many fans of painting the brick. The brick can be cleaned.
No clue why someone thought it was a good idea to to cover that wall with lap siding and outside corners, just looks way out of place to me.
Who ever painted that mantel should get a spanking.
Better looking rough hewn mantel, or make a surround, brass heat deflector over the opening, loose what lap siding adding drywall instead would look a whole lot better. 
Here's some ideas.
Note how few painted ones there are.
https://www.google.com/search?q=fir...0CBwQsARqFQoTCJObicnO48gCFQErJgodzyAGiA&dpr=1


----------



## JulieATX (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I was never a fan of painted brick, but this particular brick is not attractive even when perfectly clean. We originally wanted to tile or rock over it, but right now I'm looking for an easy, cheap DIY solution, and so painting fits that need. The lap siding was done by the builder back in the 70s, a common "feature" in our neighborhood. Interior lap siding is a big trend right now, but that doesn't mean it's a good look every where, does it? My husband has always wanted to sheet rock in place of the siding, as you suggest, but given that it goes straight up, all the way to the second story, it's not a DIY job. Thanks again for the response.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That brick sure is plane Jane and old looking---

Try the colors you mentioned--It's just paint--If it needs to be painted again--it is not the end of the world.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

what color is the brick = 1st pic or second pic ?

i think the first pic looks good. it just needs to be fancyed up = new nice mantle with some corbels. a new stone base (whats that called ?). maybe some metal work.
i see that as a diamond in the rough.

2nd pic = all that stuff and stain the bricks.


----------

